# Post Your Confirmed Nub Shots Here



## Spudtastic

Hi. 
I have enjoyed looking at nub shots and trying to guess the gender of baby. So, if you have a confirmed nub shot please can you post here.
Please include:

Gestation nub shot was taken (by actual gestation not growth size of baby.

What your guesses were eg 100% girl

Whether your baby is confirmed boy or girl and how (harmony test, scan, birth).

Thank you


----------



## gemstone

I'm not to sure what a nub shot is lol. But some have said they can see 1. 
Mine will be confirm in 3 days time &#128541;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Kerrie-x

2 of my little girls at 12ish weeks x
 



Attached Files:







esmae 12 weeks 4 days.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Kerrie-x

Sorry forgot to add the second photo
 



Attached Files:







baby 12+2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LoraLoo

What guesses have you had gem? Looks girl to me x


----------



## gemstone

LoraLoo said:


> What guesses have you had gem? Looks girl to me x

Boy & girl lol. Was told tho the nub was a boy &#128533; I haven't a clue lol x


----------



## LoraLoo

None the wiser then lol &#128522;
I've had a look at my other bAbys scan pics n can only see what I think is a nub in one pic, this is alice
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LoraLoo

And this is current baby every person has guessed girl it's s great nub shot
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gemstone

So what's a nub?? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## gemstone

This was my dd2 at 12 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LoraLoo

The nub is the white bit you can see between its legs- it's not so white in yours- it looks forked at the end as does mine with current baby (that's not an indication of the sex) if it's pretty flat it's supposed to be s girl but if it's angling up by more than 30% a boy. Yours looks quite flat to me x


----------



## gemstone

dd3 &#128515;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## gemstone

LoraLoo said:


> The nub is the white bit you can see between its legs- it's not so white in yours- it looks forked at the end as does mine with current baby (that's not an indication of the sex) if it's pretty flat it's supposed to be s girl but if it's angling up by more than 30% a boy. Yours looks quite flat to me x

I'm still confused &#128533; doesn't take much tho lol I feel it looks a lot different than the others tho...


----------



## LoraLoo

Took me a while to get it too. I was so impressed with this little ones shots baby had legs wide open on scan and it was so obvious. I barely looked at the poor bAbys face &#128514;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## gemstone

Nub?? Lol &#128556;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LoraLoo

That's it!


----------



## gemstone

LoraLoo said:


> Took me a while to get it too. I was so impressed with this little ones shots baby had legs wide open on scan and it was so obvious. I barely looked at the poor bAbys face &#128514;&#9786;&#65039;

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; it doesn't bother us what baby is. This has always intrigued me really how they work it out lol


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm not fussed about what sex it is either though must admit I'm desperate to find out if the theory is true lol


----------



## gemstone

LoraLoo said:


> That's it!

The part that's very white?? With the arrow next too it??


----------



## LoraLoo

Sorry I didn't see arrow. The bit right below the arrow. It's not the clearest pic but I think that's the nub on yours x


----------



## gemstone

I got ya! Still confused like hell lol. As the others looked like 3 bright white lines. And that to me looks like 3 peanuts &#128514;&#128514;. But then again I know nothing &#128514;&#128514;. Thanks for guessing tho &#128536;


----------



## LoraLoo

Update us when you find out &#128522; x


----------



## gemstone

LoraLoo said:


> Update us when you find out &#128522; x

Definitely &#128541;x


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Here is my baby boy's nub at 11 weeks 6 days. (Nub is circled in red). 

He was confirmed to be a boy at a scan at 16 weeks 3 days. :)

Second picture is of him pointing out his boy bits for us at the gender scan. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







nub.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 14









I'm a Boy!!.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 11


----------

